# help setting up postfix

## JROCK2004

ok trying to follow 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

So the best way to do this is give out all the info and see whats wrong

Domain name

jrock2004.net      ////in process to being changed to my name servers

/etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="jrock2004"

/etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       jrock2004

/etc/postfix/main.cf

myhostname = jrock2004.jrock2004.net

mydomain = jrock2004.net

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = jrock2004, localhost.jrock2004.net jrock2004.net

mynetworks = 192.168.254.1/24, 127.0.0.0/8

home_mailbox = .maildir/

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

/etc/mail/aliases

root: username@jrock2004.net

john: john@jrock2004.net

dig @192.168.254.1 jrock2004.net

; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> @192.168.254.1 jrock2004.net

; (1 server found)

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 50024

;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 2

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;jrock2004.net.                 IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

jrock2004.net.          3600    IN      A       65.73.170.45

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

jrock2004.net.          259200  IN      NS      ns.jrock2004.net.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

ns.jrock2004.net.       259200  IN      A       65.73.170.45

ns.jrock2004.net.       3600    IN      A       65.73.170.45

;; Query time: 1 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.254.1#53(192.168.254.1)

;; WHEN: Wed Nov 22 07:34:26 2006

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 96

as root loading up mutt and sending to user@jrock2004.net and when I go into that user there is no mail. any ideas?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Check your log file, usually /var/log/messages

----------

## JROCK2004

That entry is super long is there a way in nano to get to the bottom?

----------

## PaulBredbury

To see the last 100 lines:

```
tail -n 100 /var/log/messages
```

----------

## JROCK2004

ok from what I can see getting alot of Connection refused (port 25) now in my router I have port 25 opened pointing to internal ip of server. Could this be an ISP

----------

## JROCK2004

Ok what is gmail doing in the log? I think that is the problem maybe

Nov 22 08:52:44 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: connect to gsmtp183.google.com[64.233.183.27]: No route to host (port 25)

Nov 22 08:52:44 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: smtp_connect_addr: trying: gsmtp163.google.com[64.233.163.27] port 25...

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: connect to gsmtp163.google.com[64.233.163.27]: No route to host (port 25)

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: connect to subsystem private/defer

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr nrequest = 0

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr flags = 0

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr queue_id = 56D2B37007D

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr original_recipient = jrock2004@gmail.com

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr recipient = jrock2004@gmail.com

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr offset = 1412

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr status = 4.0.0

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr action = delayed

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr reason = connect to gsmtp163.google.com[64.233.163.27]: No route to host

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: private/defer socket: wanted attribute: status

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: input attribute name: status

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: input attribute value: 0

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: private/defer socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: input attribute name: (end)

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: 56D2B37007D: to=<jrock2004@gmail.com>, relay=none, delay=49, status=deferred (connect to gsmtp163.google.com[64.233.163.27]: No route to host)

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: flush_add: site gmail.com id 56D2B37007D

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: match_hostname: gmail.com ~? jrock2004

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: match_hostname: gmail.com ~? localhost.jrock2004.net

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: match_hostname: gmail.com ~? jrock2004.net

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: match_list_match: gmail.com: no match

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: flush_add: site gmail.com id 56D2B37007D status 4

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: deliver_request_final: send: "connect to gsmtp163.google.com[64.233.163.27]: No route to host" -1

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr reason = connect to gsmtp163.google.com[64.233.163.27]: No route to host

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: send attr status = 4294967295

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: master_notify: status 1

Nov 22 08:52:47 jrock2004 postfix/smtp[28502]: connection closed

Nov 22 08:53:37 jrock2004 postfix/pickup[28310]: 46A7D37007E: uid=0 from=<root>

Nov 22 08:53:37 jrock2004 postfix/cleanup[28497]: 46A7D37007E: message-id=<20061122135337.GA28612@jrock2004>

Nov 22 08:53:37 jrock2004 postfix/qmgr[28326]: 46A7D37007E: from=<root@jrock2004.net>, size=403, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov 22 08:53:37 jrock2004 local[28726]: fatal: execvp /usr/bin/procmail: No such file or directory

Nov 22 08:53:38 jrock2004 postfix/local[28725]: 46A7D37007E: to=<john@jrock2004.net>, relay=local, delay=1, status=bounced (Command died with status 1: "/usr/bin/procmail". Command output: local: fatal: execvp /usr/bin/procmail: No such file or directory )

Nov 22 08:53:38 jrock2004 postfix/cleanup[28497]: 571A437007F: message-id=<20061122135338.571A437007F@jrock2004.jrock2004.net>

Nov 22 08:53:38 jrock2004 postfix/qmgr[28326]: 571A437007F: from=<>, size=2331, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov 22 08:53:38 jrock2004 local[28729]: fatal: execvp /usr/bin/procmail: No such file or directory

Nov 22 08:53:38 jrock2004 postfix/qmgr[28326]: 46A7D37007E: removed

Nov 22 08:53:39 jrock2004 postfix/local[28725]: 571A437007F: to=<root@jrock2004.net>, relay=local, delay=1, status=bounced (Command died with status 1: "/usr/bin/procmail". Command output: local: fatal: execvp /usr/bin/procmail: No such file or directory )

Nov 22 08:53:39 jrock2004 postfix/qmgr[28326]: 571A437007F: removed

----------

## PaulBredbury

Not sure. Show the lines.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/procmail: No such file or directory

 

Either set up procmail, or remove it from /etc/postfix/main.cf  :Wink: 

----------

## JROCK2004

Do I need procmail?

----------

## JROCK2004

ok I commented out the procmail. I can now send internally but nothing externally

----------

## JROCK2004

ok I started over cause my ISP will not allow me to host my own smtp server. So I setup to use isp server using this help tp

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network

So this is the error I am getting 

gethostbyname failed for jrock2004

Name or service not knownCannot find my own host in hosts database to qualify it!

Trying to continue with unqualified hostname.

DO NOT report broken Received: headers, HELO/EHLO lines or similar problems!

DO repair your /etc/hosts, DNS, NIS or LDAP instead.

IMAP connection to imap.jrock2004.net failed: Connection refused

fetchmail: Query status=2 (SOCKET)

any ideas?

----------

